# mouse pests



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format ... 0377438913


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Bad, mousie! Has your momma not taught you that we should take care of nature, and endangered species especially?

On a more serious note, this sounds pretty crazy. Nature is messed up o.o But very interesting. Thanks for the sharing!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

That's crazy! And the ratio of petrel young eaten by the mice!?? Wow. The poison bait made me think of 



 the Australian swarm. I don't think they'd be able to ever completely eradicate the island of mice though. We all know the rate and which mice breed, and it would only take a couple survivors before there would be a population boom again. Hopefully in that time, the birds would have some time to make a comeback.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Very interesting link, SarahC. Thanks for posting.

Frizzle, I remember that plague. Interestingly, before the mice were eradicated, scientists and biologists from all over the world took the opportunity to do a lot of studies of mice territorial behaviour in high density populations. Some of it was surprising, such as reduced male to male aggression in these overcrowded conditions.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

What a shocker that footage was Frizzle.Who'd have thought that they would have eaten large livestock.I was interested in the fact that if food is plentiful they are happy to live and breed in very overcrowded conditions.Interesting about the reduced male aggression to,MojoMouse.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

The sheer numbers of chicks those mice eat is shocking and rather disturbing!


----------

